# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Nuk jeni i identifikuar!!!

## INDRITI

Po ngrej nje shqetesim qe ma hengri koken ka dite.
Sapo identifikohem ne forum me emrin INDRITI  nis te postoj dhe pasi kam bere nje post apo dy, me del tabela ne te tretin:"Ju nuk jeni identifikuar..."
Mbaj mend qe qendroja me pare tre ore ne forum e sme ndodhte kjo!!! Nderkohe tani per nje ore e gjysem jam identifikuar te pakten tete here!!!
A ma shpjegon njeri kete?
Flm

----------


## Albo

Kur identifikohesh ne forum dhe je duke perdorur nje kompjuter personal qe nuk e perdor njeri tjeter, zgjidh opsionin "Ruaj informacionin", dhe ne kete menyre informacioni yt i identifikimit do te ruhet ne ate kompjuter pa qene nevoja e identifikimit.

Nese nuk je futur ne forum nga nje kompjuter personal, nxjerrja nga forumi pas nje fare kohe eshte gje e mire pasi shume veta harrojne te dalin nga llogaria e tyre para se te ngrihen nga kompjuteri dhe persona te tjere mund te marrin akses ne llogarine e tyre.

Nese kjo nuk te zgjidh pune, pastro "cookies" e forumit nga shfletuesi yt i Internetit.

Albo

----------

